# Case 1940's VAC



## Jetblack1525 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi. I am not very familur with case, especially this series. I was wondering if this ad sounds good and if i would spend alot of money getting this tractor running again
http://buffalo.craigslist.org/grd/2003392177.html


----------



## Jetblack1525 (Nov 9, 2008)

I found info online about this tractor. Alot of it the same basically. A good tractor it seems. Does anybody have any info at all on this tractor??!


----------



## dieselman (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi Jetblack, I just bought a 1948 va that has been sitting in a shed for thirty years, got it home changed the oil and antifreeze, poured some gas in and it fired right up.
Had to build the carb but our local caseih dealer had the float and gaskets overnight, sweet little tractor,good luck if you buy it.


----------

